# Stella and Chewys Freeze Dried Food



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bella has always been a picky eater (currently 7 months old) and I have literally tried every food out there. I have also tried adding warm water to her food, baby food, canned to no avail. I have also tried putting her food down and taking it away after a few minutes. Her stomach would growl with hunger and she would only eat a few kibbles to kill her hunger pains. This means she would literally eat about 10 kibbles a day! Therefore, I had to supplement with nutrical and give her healthy treats to keep her weight up. 

I am really happy to report that she absolutely loves stella and chewys freeze dried food. For the first time I feel so relieved when I feed her, knowing that she is eating properly and getting the nutrition she needs especially as a growing pup.

Home cooking was really not an option as I don't even cook for myself  

Hopefully this helps some of parents with picky picky kids. It definitely is much more expensive than other premium dry kibble/canned foods out there. But the peace of mind I get from watching her eat her food is priceless!

Btw I am in no way affiliated or compensated by promoting stella and chewys


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie loves S&C. Did you know there is a new flavor? Duck & geese. I got a sample of it, and Bonnie enjoyed it.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Bonbon is a very picky eater too, and Linda (thank you!) suggested S&C. Bonbon likes it - will eat the lamb, but not the beef, and sometimes
I have to add a little fresh cooked chicken liver to get her to eat it. Did I mention she's picky???? I look forward to trying out the new flavor!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 27 2008, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694219


> Bonbon is a very picky eater too, and Linda (thank you!) suggested S&C. Bonbon likes it - will eat the lamb, but not the beef, and sometimes
> I have to add a little fresh cooked chicken liver to get her to eat it. Did I mention she's picky???? I look forward to trying out the new flavor![/B]


Does BonBon eat S&C daily?

I will definitely try out the new flavor as well. 

I'm feeding Bella 1 patty per meal twice a day. I can't mix with dry food because again she won't eat it. For a 7 month old puppy do you think it's enough?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Dec 27 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694221


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 27 2008, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694219





> Bonbon is a very picky eater too, and Linda (thank you!) suggested S&C. Bonbon likes it - will eat the lamb, but not the beef, and sometimes
> I have to add a little fresh cooked chicken liver to get her to eat it. Did I mention she's picky???? I look forward to trying out the new flavor![/B]


Does BonBon eat S&C daily?

I will definitely try out the new flavor as well. 

I'm feeding Bella 1 patty per meal twice a day. I can't mix with dry food because again she won't eat it. *For a 7 month old puppy do you think it's enough?
*[/B][/QUOTE]

The package says to feed lactacting mothers and puppies up to 3 patties per day, so you should be fine. 

After reading that, I realized I'm feeding Bonnie a little light - she'll be happy to have more food, I'm sure!


----------



## suzy25 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi All,
I was a Stella and Chewy feeder of Ali, our 41/2 lb little girl. She liked it but we were using the raw type. We have since changed to
a fresh ground raw diet that is made here in S Fl and has beef, chicken, veal, rabbit,lamb,duck surf and turf etc. Many of the containers have added vegetables and sometimes berries etc. She just loves the food and has thrived on it. But when I try and find others to check on te raw food I find very little on SM. I love the site and Ali is doing so well. We recued her 5 monthas ago and her color is so much better. The tear staining is almost completely gone. She is just wonderful. By the wy there are also ground boes or other parts that they need in the food as well. I do keep S and C dried in case we don't have refrigeration available. Do you cook the S and Chewy? It is just like raw when water is added. I would love to get some feedback from others who feed raw in a controlled way. 
Thanks so much. I would love to get to know some of you guys.
Regards, Suzy : :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I would like to switch foods again, b/c the Canidae added Rosemary extract to it, and it just seems to be a little different! Jax and Joey both have had major gas! :smscare2: 

This is like dry food, not raw right? I tried raw and that didn't go so well. Also, I see there isn't much Fiber in the food, would there be a quick/easy way to add fiber? I think Jax needs the Fiber... I'll have to check the Canidae ingredients and the other stuff and figure out exactly what it was....

Thanks! 


Edit/Add: Maybe it isn't Fiber, it's the protein. But I noticed that the Raw diet actually has less Protein % than kibble... why would that be? Jax does well on Canidae & the Instinct... not the raw!

Canidae:
Crude Protein (min.): 26.00%
Crude Fat (min.): 15.50%	
Crude Fiber (max.): 4.00%

Nature's Variety Raw:
Crude Protein (min): 13.0%
Crude Fat (min): 6.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 2.0%

Nature's Variety Instinct:
Crude Protein (min): 42.0%
Crude Fat (min): 22.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 3.2%	

Stella and Chew's Freeze Dried:
crude protein (min): 40.0%
crude fat (min): 30.0%
crude fiber (max): 1.0%


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Good for you! Stella and Chewy's is such an excellent food. 

Leslie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 8 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701814


> I would like to switch foods again, b/c the Canidae added Rosemary extract to it, and it just seems to be a little different! Jax and Joey both have had major gas! :smscare2:
> 
> This is like dry food, not raw right? I tried raw and that didn't go so well. Also, I see there isn't much Fiber in the food, would there be a quick/easy way to add fiber? I think Jax needs the Fiber... I'll have to check the Canidae ingredients and the other stuff and figure out exactly what it was....
> 
> ...



The S&C freeze dried is the same as "raw", just freeze dried. I never reconstituted with water because of mess, just cut up the patties and fed dry. 

The reason the protein content is different is because kibble is done on a dry matter basis. The raw (frozen) or canned foods have more moisture in them. You have to convert to dry matter basis in order to do an apples to apples comparison. Last month's Whole Dog Journal had a very lengthy article on how to do all of this (an article on feeding dogs with pancreatitis)....I will try to find something on the web and edit this post for you.

*EDIT: * click here for calculations


----------

